# Kribensis Pair looking for cave



## Willensor2 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have 2 kribensis in my tank, which I presume they are a pair because they swim together most of the time and check out caves together. I have 3 caves and they like all three. The females belly is Red/Pink. and she tries to swim on her side as if she is practising laying the eggs. No idea it they are preparing to breed tho.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Kribensis breed alot of different way's,

1. On the roof of the cave.
2. On the Bottom of the cave
3. On the side of the cave
4. Even on top of a rock or something similar.

This is my pair of krib's. Male on top, Feamle on bottom









Just make sure you don't disturb them or else the whole breeding party will come to an end.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

just saying kribs should be in the west african category


----------

